# Pompano, Fort Morgan, Dauphin Island



## JG (Apr 8, 2008)

Has anyone ever fished for Pompano in FM or DI area. Never tried it and thought it may be fun. Any tips for first timers on bait, rigs etc? Is it better from the boat or just as good to surf fish?


----------



## hard bottom (Apr 16, 2008)

Pompano fishing is good around the shallow rigs on sandy bottom. Most of those are off Petit Bois Island. The water around Dauphin Island tends to be to discolored for Pompano. They don't tolerate fresh water or polluted water to well. If you find some clean water off fort morgan you should do fine.


----------

